
Ask HN: Why has Firefox still no support for the html 5 date element? - steven_braham
Just curious, because Chrome has it since 2012 and even Microsoft Edge supports the new date input.<p>Firefox however is the only major browser that does not support the date input type. The only reason that I load a date picker plugin nowadays is for Firefox compatibility (in my country, nearly nobody uses Opera or Safari).
======
steanne
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/in...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/input/date#Browser_compatibility)

------
limeblack
There are potyfills for this for example here
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/date-input-
polyfill](https://www.npmjs.com/package/date-input-polyfill)

Not sure why Firefox doesn't support it.

------
jfoster
Interesting question. It's something that is extremely common, and doesn't
seem too difficult to implement.

